# 1967 rocker clips help



## Chris67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi,
I am finishing a 1967 GTO hardtop. I need to see, (photos)of the rocker panel clips on a car to figure out how to install my clips. I have the first design rocker stainless that attaches inside the door well. also need to see the rear quarter clips on the car. Any instruction or tips on how to install these pieces would be great. 
Also not having the best results with polishing and buffing to mirror finish on the stainless pieces, any step by step would be great info as well. I have been using the Eastwood buffing kit.
Thank you, Chris


----------



## Squidtone (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Chris,
I recently did a full refurb on a set of 67 rocker trim. My car is an April 67 build (late model year) and has the second design trim. 
I'm wondering what version of trim you have. As far as I understand it, the first design rocker trim simply ends at the top of the rocker and can easily be caught by feet moving in and out the door during ingress and egress. The second design addressed this problem of snagging and simply put a flange on the top of the rocker trim that hangs flat onto the sill and is retained by 4 or so screws. I'm not sure, but I also believe only the second design has a tab at the rear vertical door sill (or jamb) that also is retained by a sheet metal screw.

I believe the first design trim used a clip in the rear quarter panel to retain the trim up on the upper edge.
Second design had the aforementioned tab, and did not use a clip at the top rear of the trim on the quarter panel. (I've also heard that some factories used the rear quarter clip even on the second design....my Baltimore car with second design did not use a clip. There is a sheet metal plate with a stud that slips vertically into the rear of the rocker trim and the stud goes through a hole in the quarter. The hole goes through the wheel well and is retained by a speed nut. 
As for the front of the rocker trim, only 1 clip is used at the rear upper part of the trim near the door. It's the same clip used on the back section (if your car uses that clip) by the way. These clips are retained by a single screw, and feature a tab that locates in another hole in the sheet metal.
The forward part of the rocker trim is retained by the wheel well trim which overlays a flange on the rocker trim.
The bottom of the rocker trim is retained by two sheet metal bars. The bars feature a "J" shape that hooks under the fold at the bottom, and are retained by a single screw each. 

There is a blueprint in the Pontiac Assembly manual, but it's not the greatest as they show all styles including LeMans and Tempest. It's a bit confusing, and the resolution isn't great on the reproductions of this manual. If you care to find this blueprint, it can be found on Wild About Cars - Your Automotive Resource Center - Our Latest News and Happenings and they have a Pontiac section with manuals. It's split into pdf files. The file is "section 1-48 to 1-78 and the page is labeled "69".

I also did some extensive dent and ding repair, and heavy polishing was required due to being sandblasted from years of road use. I simply used old screwdrivers, bits of metal, hammer and dolly stuff, and then used files, sandpaper in finer and finer grits, an electric DA with 220 grit on bad sections, then wet sand up to 800 grit/ 1200 grit depending on section, and then two levels of rouge: Black and then the green stuff. I used the black with a hard sissel wheel, and the green rouge on a loose cotton wheel. I bought the rouge from Harbor Freight. I found their stuff to be superior to others believe it or not. I also just used 6 inch wheels on my ancient cheapie low HP bench grinder. I bit daunting, I know, since the 67 rocker trim is HUGE. But I got it done. The stainless used is actually rather soft, and it is very difficult to get rid of all scratches. But it's amazing how good it looks after spending some hours.
Good luck


----------



## Chris67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks Squidtone,

I will start working on the car soon, thanks for your insight. 
Your stainless came out great! I need to revisit the steps and spend more time.


----------

